# Co-sleeping options



## GoddessKristie (Oct 31, 2006)

We're expecting our second next month and exploring options for co-sleeping. I LOVED sleeping with our first, but between our queen size bed and how aware we were of the baby our sleep was CRAP for all 6 months we co-slept. This time I'd like to do something different. I have been considering a side-car situation for the crib, but have had my doubts all along. The crib is just SO BIG and getting in and out of the bed seems like a real nightmare, especially for the first couple of months.

So, now I'm thinking about doing something different. I was looking for inexpensive options online and came across some really cool options. I'll share those below in links.

What I'm considering is something like this: http://pregonaut.wordpress.com/2010/05/02/im-such-a-hack/

We have a Jenny Lind changing table that has a second shelf that would be just the right height after adding a pad to it for sleeping on. I would only have to cover the back of it because they have bars on the sides that are close enough together to be safe. I would cover the back in the same way she has done in the link and I would strap it to the bed just as I would a crib that were side-carred. For the mattress, I'm thinking I'll have to make it custom. I'll need it to cover any space that might be left between the edge of the changing table and the mattress, so I don't think that even a changing pad would work.

Thoughts? Ideas? Suggestions?

Here are the links to some other cool options I found. I really don't want to spend the money on these and would side-car the crib before I would buy any, but I thought you might enjoy looking:

Culla Belly: http://buymodernbaby.com/blog/2011/05/02/culla-belly-co-sleeper-coming-soon/

Bednest: http://www.bednest.com/

Baby Bunk: http://www.babybunk.com/

A custom-made co-sleeper (Love this! Wish I could convince DH to make me one-though with sides that are more open): http://www.yes-have-some.com/2010/02/co-sleeper-construction.html


----------



## ms.shell (Jul 25, 2008)

That's a lot of cool options; thanks for sharing! I am thinking about this myself.

There are some cribs that work without the 4th side, and that's what we did last time, and just attached that to our bedframe. I didn't like it though, and pretty soon we put the other side on and just moved it to the wall in our room. And then baby was in our bed at night and we just put him in the crib for napping.

My problem now is getting that baby- who is almost 3 now- out of my bed (he has his own bed in his own room, but he won't stay there) before the new baby gets here!

Anyway, in answer to your Q about making a mattress for the changing table, maybe you could use the instructions for how she made the mattress for the homemade cosleeper in your last link?

Good luck! I am gonna get my hubby to look at all those links


----------



## McGucks (Nov 27, 2010)

We used the changing pad in our actual bed until our LO was old enough to turn over. It worked out great.

I will say, however, that I feel very sure that the reason my 22 month old is STILL up around every 2 hours is because a) we still nurse, and b) we co-sleep.

We don't have an option to change the sleeping situation, though, since we only have one bedroom.


----------



## GoddessKristie (Oct 31, 2006)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ms.shell*
> 
> Anyway, in answer to your Q about making a mattress for the changing table, maybe you could use the instructions for how she made the mattress for the homemade cosleeper in your last link?


I am considering that heavily now, but the mattress will have to be several inches thick unless I raise the feet up. Can you think of a reason a thick mattress would be a problem? Obviously, we wouldn't want babe to sink down into it, so it would have to be firm, but I just want to be sure there's nothing else I'm missing.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caedenmomma*
> 
> We used the changing pad in our actual bed until our LO was old enough to turn over. It worked out great.


I'm glad this worked for you, it's a clever idea. I am just trying to keep baby out of our actual bed, so DH and I can sleep better. We were just too crammed with a snuggle nest in the bed and I think a changing pad would be the same.

My mom is coming for a visit next week to help me get it finished, so I'm still brainstorming ideas.


----------



## GoddessKristie (Oct 31, 2006)

I finished my co-sleeper! I ended up using a Jenny Lind changing table. I took out the top shelf and front piece that held it up. Because the bars are too far apart to be safe, I attached a breatheable mesh to three sides (the back side was completely open). I stretched it tight and put in a BUNCH of staples to attach it firmly (it was so strong that in one place where I made a mistake I had to cut the fabric off the staple. I couldn't pull it out or tear the fabric with even my best efforts). I covered the staples by hot gluing this ribbon all the way around.

The front piece is not attached yet because I want to get a stronger rod for it. Those are hooks on either side. It will stretch up over the hooks to be held tight once the bottom of the front is stapled to the inside beneath the mattress. The casing for the rod in the front is made of twill to give it more strength and offer more protection from the wood, just in case.

I made the mattress with a piece of foam and covered it with vinyl to make it waterproof (the vinyl is about 10 years old, so no fear of off-gassing there). Because I made the mattress I also had to make fitted sheets for it. They were pretty quick to whip up and I got four of them out of a king size flat sheet.

Overall I spent about $20 in materials and because the piece in front that I took off was bowed, I would have had to throw this changing table away. I'm pretty happy with it and once it's strapped to the bed, the mattress will be even with mine. The front piece was modled after the bed nest. I really like the idea of protecting the baby from rolling out of it and onto my bed. Because I made that peice with a casing, the rod will slip out and I can fold the front under the mattress. Then I wont have to worry about that piece being in the way until the baby is old enough to roll over. Then I can just thread the rod through and use the hooks!

I'm really happy with the way it turned out and confident that it's safe for baby and I can't wait until the baby comes so I can put it in there and start using it!


----------

